# Park City Or Snowbird, Utah?



## gnipgnop (Aug 18, 2011)

We have never been to Utah and would love to go there.  If you had a choice to visit Park City or Snowbird...which would you chose?  We are looking to go in the summer months since we do not ski.  We love a resort that has some on site entertainment but is *not* a big party place, has nice pools, good restaurants in the vacinity and places to explore within a 50 mile radius.  We are in our 60's but love to see new places.  Thanks for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 18, 2011)

Park City is a town with all the amenities of a town.  Snowbird is a ski resort with lodging, a restaurant and a day spa.  You can hike or ride the tram but for anything else you'll need to get in your car and drive down to Salt Lake City.  I live in the Salt Lake area and its been years since I've been to Snowbird.  Snowbird is up Little Cottonwood Canyon.  You can google map it to see if it is a place you would want to spend a week.  I think driving down to the valley every day would be a PIA.  That said, it is a beautiful place and if you want peace and quiet, it would be a good choice.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2011)

Faced with that option for next Spring, I took Park City. Just more to do, more eateries, DW can go outlet shopping. We aren't much for hanging out at a self-contained resort and wouldn't know what to ask for at a spa. Heck, we have 3 of those within a block and still don't know about 'em.

You'll love Summer in the mountains. And of course, you are within 30 minutes of a city of well over a million with all that brings, theaters, more restaurants. If you haven't seen it, Temple Square is surely worth a visit. You can do some family research there too. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with the two previous posts.  

Little Cottonwood Canyon is one of my favorite places, but only in the winter and only so I can ski Alta or Snowbird.  There is very little else to do there.

Park City is a cute mining town.  Galleries, many restaurants, etc.

IMHO it is not a close call.


----------



## Pit (Aug 18, 2011)

Park City is the place to be.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 19, 2011)

Snowbird is a good daytrip from Park City in the summer. I wouldn't have minded spending a few days there actually - but later in the summer than we went, which was last week in June, because trails from the top were still covered in snow, otherwise maybe we'd have walked down (a long walk). 

It could work as a second week after Park City, or vice versa, for R&R.


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 19, 2011)

Park City for sure.  A day trip to Little Cottonwood Canyon might be worth it since it's one of the prettiest places along the Wasatch.  However, you'd likely go stir-crazy spending a week there.  I think the Marriott Summit Watch is probably the best best for what you're after (although the pools are nicer at Mountainside) and it's an easy trade.


----------



## AKE (Aug 20, 2011)

It all depends what you want to do.  We spent a week at Snowbird in late June a few years ago and loved it.  It was great for hiking, swimming in the outdoor heated pool, or just vegging out / reading etc.  There were a fair number of activities at the resort as well.  We drove to Park City one day and that was enough. We also spent a day in Salt Lake City where we did some sightseeing and went to the (free) Mormon Tabernacle Choir rehearsal (acoustics were spectacular).


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 21, 2011)

*What are your resort options?*    I live close to the Cottonwood Canyons and the skiing is superior to Park City but for summer its Park City.  Snowbird is a quiet and closed down resort.  The drive down the Canyons is a little nervy if you arent used to it and you will be doing just that most days.  

Park City has 5 great resorts:

Westgate Canyons has the best atmosphere and is not exactly in Park City.  Close to the outlet malls and closer to Salt Lake.  

Both Marriotts are very nice. Summit is right in Park City but doesnt  have the pools that Mountainside has.  I would pick Mountainside over Summit.  Raintree's Miners Club and Grand Summit are in the Canyons area and are both very nice.  I havent stayed in Grand Summit but I did Raintree and its very nice.  

You can spend one day checking out Park City.  I like Pubs.  Wasatch Brewery is one of the best.  If you drink beer and like a darker beer Polygamy Porter is one of the best.  Thier food has been  good everytime Ive gone there.  There is also Uintah Brewery.  

Salt Lake is a 45 minute drive.  I would see the Salt Lake Temple and take a tour through the convention center. The Geneology center is one of the best in the world.  Check to see when the Tabernacle Choir is practicing, its free.  Even if you arent Mormon its still good.  If you are going next summer they should have the City Creek Project done.  Right now Salt Lake City Center is in construction but its getting closer to being completed. Clark Planetarium in the Gateway Center is pretty cool, too.  There are good restaurants and plenty of shopping at Gateway.  

Check out Red Butte Gardens or Snowbird for thier summer concert series.  Those are fun and relaxing.  There are many hikes in the Park City area and the Wasatch Front.  There are some books available on just look on line.  Dog Lake is an easy hike.   Take a ride up to Snowbird and take the gondola up to the top and walk down.  

Ask more questions.  Us Utahns are proud of our state.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 21, 2011)

Just for clarification, the LDS (Mormon) temple is not open to tourists.  You can walk around it, touch it, and even go in the lobby but you cannot tour the inside of the temple.  There are other buildings on Temple Square that you _can_ go inside and view including the Tabernacle.  It is an engineering feat.

You can find good food in the Joseph Smith Building (aka Hotel Utah).  The main floor has the Nauvoo Cafe (known for its raspberry bread pudding) and the top floor has The Garden Restaurant (the roof opens up) and the Roof Restaurant (the roof does not open up).  The Roof Restaurant is a pricey buffet that is only open evenings.  The Garden serves lunch and dinner.  They both have the same sinful creme brulee--best I have ever had _anywhere_.  Not far from the Joseph Smith Building is the Lion House.  There is a good cafeteria-sytle restaurant in the lower level.

The genealogy library that has been mentioned is across the street from Temple Square.  It is called The *Family * History Library, not to be confused with The *Church* History Library which is kitty-corner from the temple. Also, the Joseph Smith Building, previously mentioned, has an area where they can teach you how to use the computer for genealogy researc


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 3, 2011)

Well here's the deal we chose.......booked a week at Cliffs Club in Snowbird for July, 2012.  The resort looks very nice and reviews are good also.  But after reading your posts I am so confused.  Do we keep this resort? or should we opt to move it somewhere in Park City.  Yes, we want to relax.....but not for a whole week (we're not that old!!:rofl: 

Park City and Salt Lake City looks very interesting but Cliffs Club in Snowbird keeps holding my interest.  Only thing I would not like is a winding narrow road to get to town from Snowbird.  How dangerous it this road?  Any help will be so appreciated since we have never been to Utah.  Thanks


----------



## Steve (Oct 3, 2011)

gnipgnop said:


> Well here's the deal we chose.......booked a week at Cliffs Club in Snowbird for July, 2012.  The resort looks very nice and reviews are good also.  But after reading your posts I am so confused.  Do we keep this resort? or should we opt to move it somewhere in Park City.  Yes, we want to relax.....but not for a whole week (we're not that old!!:rofl:
> 
> Park City and Salt Lake City looks very interesting but Cliffs Club in Snowbird keeps holding my interest.  Only thing I would not like is a winding narrow road to get to town from Snowbird.  How dangerous it this road?  Any help will be so appreciated since we have never been to Utah.  Thanks



Snowbird is really sleepy in the summer.  Even though it is close to Salt Lake City, it is very isolated.  If you mostly want to read and hike, you should be fine.  If you want any kind of town/city amenities, you will likely get rather bored.  Personally, I think that 2 nights is the maximum I would want to spend at Snowbird.  

The road isn't really dangerous in the summer.  It's narrow and winding and slow, but it's beautiful and not scary.  In the winter, there are a lot of accidents mostly due to people driving too fast for the icy and snowy conditions.  There is also a serious avalanche threat in the winter...but not in July.  

In addition, the Cliff Club isn't my favorite style of resort.  It is a big, ugly concrete high rise that was built in the late '60s or early '70s.  There is a lot of exposed concrete in the interior public spaces which gives the place a very dated and almost industrial/warehouse look.  Tastes vary, obviously, but I wouldn't feel bad about throwing this exchange back.

Park City is a *MUCH* more fun and convenient location for your first visit to Utah.  Access to Salt Lake City is via a six lane interstate highway, there are tons of shopping, dining and entertainment choices, and it is a good jumping off point for day drives such as the Mirror Lake Highway and the Alpine Loop.  Park City is a great resort destination with more than enough variety to provide a fun vacation.  I would seriously consider switching to Park City.

Steve


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 3, 2011)

gnipgnop said:


> Well here's the deal we chose.......booked a week at Cliffs Club in Snowbird for July, 2012.  The resort looks very nice and reviews are good also.  But after reading your posts I am so confused.  Do we keep this resort? or should we opt to move it somewhere in Park City.  Yes, we want to relax.....but not for a whole week (we're not that old!!:rofl:
> 
> Park City and Salt Lake City looks very interesting but Cliffs Club in Snowbird keeps holding my interest.  Only thing I would not like is a winding narrow road to get to town from Snowbird.  How dangerous it this road?  Any help will be so appreciated since we have never been to Utah.  Thanks



Did you get a 2 bedroom?  or studio or 1 bedroom. The units are dark and like Steve said cement.  If I have a 2 bedroom just keep it.  You will be driving down the mountain most everyday but its a beautiful mountain.  If its a one bedroom trade it.  If you can get the other top resorts in Park City.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 3, 2011)

If you decide to keep the Cliffs. Beware there is no grocery store up there so on your way to the resort.  Take I15 and get off at 90th south.  Just follow 90th and you will see a Wallmart and further up the road at 20th east there will be a Smiths.  Get your groceries before you go up the mountain.  

You will be tired and wont want to come back down.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 3, 2011)

Steve said:


> Snowbird is really sleepy in the summer.  Even though it is close to Salt Lake City, it is very isolated. . . . I would seriously consider switching to Park City.


Having exchanged into Snowbird in the summer, I definitely agree with Steve.  Two nights would be the longest I'd want to stay there. We did  leave early as there just wasn't enough to do there in the summer.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 5, 2011)

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO RESPONDED:

I just canceled the Cliffs Club in Snowbird and will put on a search for somewhere in Park City.  I really appreciate your help.  Thankfully I had Insurance on this exchange and got my week and TPU's back.


----------

